# Vintage Doxa ???



## jimikajimi (Jul 6, 2016)

Hello,

Do you know the year, movement or the series???



















Thank you in advance!


----------



## jimikajimi (Jul 6, 2016)

http://www.strelki.info/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=29299


----------

